# So my mom almost killed my dog



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

sort of :crazy:.

I was cleaning the house and my mom gave Chrono a pork chop. All of a sudden I hear my mom screaming, "WHAT'S HAPPENING?! WHAT'S HAPPENING? OH MY GOD CHRONO IS CHOKING."

I came downstairs and Chrono was scratching at his mouth, and it looked like he was sort of dry heaving or coughing or something. My mom was hysterical going, "WHERE'S THE VET. WHERE'S THE VET. WE HAVE TO GO TO THE VET." 

I looked at him and he wasn't really acting like a dog that was choking. His eyes were fine, his gums were fine, and he was still walking around wagging his tail, pausing every few moments to open his mouth up real wide like he was yawning and paw at it, and he was still kind of trying to eat the rest of the pork chop. He seemed more annoyed than distressed.

I didn't really think he was choking, but I shoved my hand down his mouth anyway and I didn't find anything. My mom was still hysterical and almost crying, so we loaded him into the car. We were about half way to the vet when he opened his mouth up in such a way that I got a perfect view of the roof of his mouth.

I said to my mom, "Oh jeeze. Turn around. We don't need to go to the vet."

At the back of his mouth, there was a very flat bone stuck between his teeth going across the roof of his mouth. He wasn't choking, he just had a bone stuck in his mouth.

I kind of figured he wasn't choking. I think dogs with even the highest of food drives won't attempt to continue eating when they are suffocating. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

was it a cooked chop? Scary! So did you have to unwedge it? Several years ago, my black GSD Stomper had a stick wedge in the back of his mouth, it was bleeding and he kept pawing at his muzzle to free it. My DH had to use alot of force to free it, It was really scary and such a freak accident!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Your poor mom- how scary! I bet she never gives him another pork chop bone. My mom's gsd did the same thing with a little stick and didn't realize it was stuck in there until the next day. That's why I do 'say ahhhh' checks every night before bedtime treats. I'm also checking the teeth and gums but with a gsd you just never know what's going in that mammoth yaw


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I had that happen with Djenga not too long ago - she was doing the same thing, I thought OMG she broke her jaw somehow...she couldn't close her mouth. When I looked inside I saw it right away - there was a (raw) chicken bone stuck across the roof of her mouth. It was scary!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> was it a cooked chop? Scary! So did you have to unwedge it? Several years ago, my black GSD Stomper had a stick wedge in the back of his mouth, it was bleeding and he kept pawing at his muzzle to free it. My DH had to use alot of force to free it, It was really scary and such a freak accident!


Yeah it was a cooked chop. It was really easy to get out, I think with a well aimed paw swipe he could have dislodged it himself. That's scary that a stick could get stuck in there enough to bleed!

My mom was really, really scared and freaking out, but for some reason I wasn't scared at all. He just seemed way too annoyed and not panicked to be choking. 

I never even thought about the possibility of stuff getting stuck across the roof of the mouth. I think I'll watch him more closely when he's eating things now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I heard of it happening, dog kept feeling ill. They could not figure out what was wrong. But the breath was really smelly. Dog had a stick lodged in the roof of the mouth and it was decaying in there. 

I mean, how many of us actually look at the roof of our dogs mouthes? 

I do not know if that story was from an individual or in a book I read. I remember it though. 

Good thing you kept your cool during it. Panicking rarely helps us and can cause the dog even more stress and problem. And, yes, I think that a seriously choking dog would not be trying to finish the pork chop.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was at a horse show a couple months ago and my wife told me about how Asher had been acting weird with his mouth. He ended up having a stick stuck between his back teeth. Argh. The weird things these dogs get into.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

The same thing happened to us years ago. My brother had dropped off his friends huge doberman, we'd never ever met this dog before. we had just finished dinner so mum gave him a lamb bone. A little while later this big strange doberman starts chocking in our kitchen. My mum stuck her hand half way down this strange dogs throat and pulled out the bone. I thought "holy cow my mum has gone crazy, this dog is going to bite her". Nope that dog was so grateful. 

I think I'd be doing what you mum did and freaking out. Glade it was a good ending.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Be careful of those round flat beef bone sections that are found in certain cuts of meat...I've see dogs at the clinic that have to be sedated and have the bone cut off their lower jaw: it gets looped around the jaw and stuck behind the lower canines, and there is just no way to get it off short of bolt cutters.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

EchoGSD said:


> it gets looped around the jaw and stuck behind the lower canines, and there is just no way to get it off short of bolt cutters.


Wowzers! I can't imagine the look on the poor dog's face as his owner is standing there prying his mouth open and the vet is coming in with massive bolt cutters!


----------



## beib (Aug 7, 2017)

This just happened to Mya last week. We knew something was not quite right as she kept pawing her face, so started walking to the vet (just next block). On our way, we almost came back, because she got all happy and excited (yes, to see the vet), and didn't seem ill at all. The vet nurse checked her mouth, and took out a large stick from the roof of her mouth, totally stuck. Here is what it could look like: Stick Injuries in Dogs

I would have no idea how this could even happen, but there you go, they get themselves into troubles with simple things!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Such an old thread, but still good advice! Anytime your dog is pawing or scratching at their mouth, look closely to see what the problem is!


----------

